# Need advice on placing two subwoofers (floorplan included)



## Herra von Levee (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm about to build two DIY subwoofers (SI HT18) but I need some help with placing them. My living room is somewhat extraordinary because there is no wall behind the television or the front speakers. I have no problems with one sub but I can't figure out where to place another.

I wouldn't ask this if I was completely certain that I need two subwoofers. Two subs isn't always better than one if they can't be placed ideally. Also it would be waste of money if I can't get the full potential out of them.

I have drawn a floorplan of my living room. Sub1 is a good spot (at least for my SVS PC12-NSD) for the first one. Sub2 means that a second subwoofer could be placed there. You can also suggest some other spot that I haven't even thought of. The walls are made of wood so subwoofers can be very near of them (or am I wrong?)


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi Herra, welcome. What are your mains (front speakers)? That helps with how low you can cross over the subs. Putting both subs to the rear "nearfield", largely negates modal issues, so the response will be quite smooth at the seats...but makes integration with the mains tricky.
There is really no way for someone to determine the "best" positions in that room virtually. If you can measure, that's ideal. Anyone with a smartphone can measure. Or better yet, use your computer with an inexpensive usb mic and download the free REW software offered here on the forum.
That might turn it from complete guesswork...to a workable plan.

cheers


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You could buy one... see what it is like and if you even need a second one. One may be enough if it is placed near the listening position and integrates well.

You also get 45 days with SVS on the second sub if you wanted to give it a try and experiment.


----------



## Herra von Levee (Jul 2, 2013)

ajinfla said:


> Hi Herra, welcome. What are your mains (front speakers)? That helps with how low you can cross over the subs. Putting both subs to the rear "nearfield", largely negates modal issues, so the response will be quite smooth at the seats...but makes integration with the mains tricky.
> There is really no way for someone to determine the "best" positions in that room virtually. If you can measure, that's ideal. Anyone with a smartphone can measure. Or better yet, use your computer with an inexpensive usb mic and download the free REW software offered here on the forum.
> That might turn it from complete guesswork...to a workable plan.
> 
> cheers


I'm using five Monitor Audio BX2's at the moment. They are very entry-level but I'm fine with them. I just need more bass with the movies.

I did some googling about room simulators and found out that the REW 5 beta has one.  I have always avoided beta versions but this time I'll give it a try.



Sonnie said:


> You could buy one... see what it is like and if you even need a second one. One may be enough if it is placed near the listening position and integrates well.
> 
> You also get 45 days with SVS on the second sub if you wanted to give it a try and experiment.


Unfortunately Stereo Integrity has decided to stop producing cheap HT-series subwoofers so I am in a bit of a hurry to know whether to order one or two. The worst thing is that I live in Finland so it takes about two months to ship a SI subwoofer here.

I guess I'll have to take my chances and order two just in case.


----------

